# Fish: Poisson à la Crème aux Champignons



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 19, 2012)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents, 

At the Fish Market, PLAICE is the fresh catch of the day ... Thus, dinner this evening is: 

  BAKED PLAICE WITH MUSHROOMS AND CREAM 

1/2 stick butter ( 4 tablespoons ) 
1/2 pound fresh White Cap Mushrooms or Ceps or Chantarelle Variety 
1/4 cup Cognac or Brandy 
1/2 cup crushed tomato coulis 
1/2 cup cream
2 tablespoon minced fresh thyme herb
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
Two pieces of Plaice, Flounder, Turbot, Perch, Carp, Red Snapper, Sea Bass, Gilt Head or other firm white fish variety 

1. preheat broiler 
2. melt 2 tblsps butter in heavy large skillet over medium heat
3. add the washed and cleaned sliced mushrooms and sauté until golden about 7 minutes
4. add the Cognac or Brandy and simmer until liquid reduces to a glaze
5. add the tomato coulis, cream and herb thyme and dried thyme
6. simmer until sauce thickens, stirring often and season with freshly ground black pepper and salt
7. melt the 2 remaining 2 tblsps of butter in another large skillet
8. season fish filletes with salt and freshly ground black pepper and add fish to skillet. 
9. sauté 3 minutes per side 
10. transfer the fish filletes to a broiler proof cooking vessel and sprinkle a little French cheese: French Raclett or French Emmenthal or French Swiss Gruyère or Montcharet Goat cheese and broil 2 minutes and the cheese shall melt ... 

Serve with a white wine of choice and crusty warm oven bread ... a French Style Baguette ... CANDLE LIGHT ... 

This is a lovely light dinner and / or lunch for two ! 


Written by: Margi Cintrano.


----------



## 1006gm (Apr 20, 2012)

That sounds so delicious!  I am going to have to give it a try.  Thanks a bunch for sharing!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

@ 1006 gm,

Thanks for compliment ... It is quite delicious ... 

Which fish are you planning on purchasing for it ? 

Do select a firm white flesh fish of availability or fresh lake or river. 

Let us know how it turns out.

Have a nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## 1006gm (Apr 20, 2012)

Margi-
My husband just caught striped bass yesterday.  We have enough for a few meals.  I am looking for different ways to prepare being I am trying to get my young children to enjoy eating fish.  Would you feel this recipe to be a good choice for striper?  It just sounds so spectacular I am eager to try it.  If striper isn't a good choice I will try it with fluke or flounder when they run here.

I will most certainly let you know how it turns out but I already know the answer to that! Yummy!

Have a great weekend!
1006gm


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

1006 GM,


Striped Bass is a firm white fish ... Lovely ! and freshly caught too ... Wow. 

Can be wonderful ... 

I would give it a shot  if you have access to the mushrooms --- 

Otherwise, broil it or grill it, if possible with evoo, salt, freshly ground blk pepper, aromatic herbs: parsley, basil, capers, olives and 1 diced tomato, without seeds or skin and black olives --- Sicilian style with a drizzle of lemon. 

Let me know how it goes. 

Which ever way you prepare it, I am sure it shall be awesome !

Have a nice wkend.
Margi


----------

